# Silvia bottomless portafilter



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Anyone have a Rancilio bottomless portafilter for their Silvia?

Mine has a number on the side....40100096, but I haven't used it yet!

How many grams should I be aiming at when using this please?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

You can use any size of basket... They are removable. You could switch in the basket you were already using with whatever dose you are used to.


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Missy said:


> You can use any size of basket... They are removable. You could switch in the basket you were already using with whatever dose you are used to.


Ah! Yes, I see what you mean! I didn't know that......doh!!

I could put in the double basket I currently use.....16gram.

However the basket which came with it, which I mention above, appears much bigger. I can try 18gram to start with.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I know when you buy a gaggia bottomless one on eBay they send a triple basket (21g) pictures might help people help too!


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

.....and here are a couple of pics. The one on the left is the 16g 'double' basket.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

id say because of the straighter sides and it being that much higher it looks like a 21g basket.


----------

